# Critique my Working Line Female



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Koda is 2 years, 3 months old. Not sure how tall, but she weighs 65 lbs.  I was hoping to get a critique on her. More for fun and learning than anything lol!!! I know she has flaws, but the only one I can actively pinpoint is her feet (not tight enough). 
Please be kind/civil 

Turning self-stack:








Self-stack on slope:








My very FIRST attempt ever at stacking. I couldn't back up far enough before she looked away and started to move, so I know I made mistakes xD








Movement (walk):
























Movement (trot- sorry about the bad angle and quality. only one I have):








Profile/headshot:
















Laying Down:









I am going to link a video showing her movement


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Movement (trot- sorry about the bad angle and quality. only one I have):







Click this bar to view the small image.










what's going on here ? the dog is hackling over her whithers and on her croup -


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah, not a good pic. I just took a video to give a better movement idea. In the picture, she was playing. So she's turning, trotting and hackling. Sorry!!!
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=4448205162045&saved


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

A couple more attempts at a stack- the first one is from a wierd angle. Her front paws are actually even. Anddd in the second one, she is pouting because kwolf94 called her (to get her attention). But I had told her stay. So she was confused xD


----------

